# Excelente site de eventos históricos (clima)



## irpsit (13 Dez 2009 às 19:30)

Vejam este site, é excelente para ler sobre as descrições de como foi a little ice age na Europa. Infelizmente a lista histórica é quase só para o Reino Unido, embora apresenta descrições de outras tempestades, inundações, vagas de frio, na Europa. É brutal ler as histórias de vários anos desse período mini-glacial, em que o Tamisa congelava durante semanas, e por vezes até Março.
Infelizmente é em inglês. Mas fica o convite a quer estiver interessado em ler estas histórias.

http://booty.org.uk/booty.weather/climate/1650_1699.htm

Vejam exemplos:



> 1683/84 (winter)One of the four or five coldest winters over the British Isles (& large parts of Europe), and the coldest in the CET record. (LW/Manley -'Weather', but note that the CET record to the nearest 0.5degC at this time). The 15th December 1683 saw the onset of a great frost in England & central Europe: Thames frozen down to London Bridge by 2nd January 1684, with booths on the ice by 27th January and for more than a fortnight thereafter - coaches were observed on the ice and the royal court (King Charles II) visited the fair held on the frozen Thames. Many birds perished. This great frost was claimed to be the longest on record; the Thames in London was completely frozen for about two months and the ice was reported to be 11 inches (circa 28 cm) thick. Sea ice was reported along the coasts of SE England and many harbours could not be used due to ice





> 1717 Christmas 24th/25th December(NS): According to Hubert Lamb, this was 'one of the greatest historically recorded storm disasters on the coasts of the North Sea in terms of loss of life - possibly since the beginning of major dyke building.' About 11 000 people are reported to have died, with the death toll especially high in Germany - there was also a great loss of livestock (90 000 cattle at least). Storm damage/flooding both sides of the North Sea, also on the French side of the Channel - much significant damage to the dykes on the eastern side of the North Sea. (December 1717 was apparently a 'very stormy month', with the sequence of periods of high winds beginning in the last few days of November/NS.)





> 1949 (Annual): 1. A notably VERY WARM year: almost equalling the years 1999 and 1990 about which so much fuss is made. In the CET record in fact (which roughly represents the central lowlands of Midland and Home Counties England), it ranked (as of 2006), as fourth warmest, with 2006 then the warmest year.


----------



## Iceberg (13 Dez 2009 às 23:55)

Grande descoberta, este link ! Excelente! Parabéns !

Sou um grande apaixonado por essa _little ice age_.


----------



## Kispo (14 Dez 2009 às 18:03)

parece ser um site muito interessante. Assim que puder dou uma espreitadela.
Obrigado por divulgares irpsit


----------

